# Can rats eat sultanas?



## Nat88 (Oct 18, 2012)

Just checking, as someone has given me a bag they don't want. Would rather check before just feeding them, thanks


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes they can indeed.


----------

